# Mybuffed Profil von der Shoutbox aus funktioniert nicht mehr



## Wynn (20. November 2013)

von der Forum shoutbox aus geklickt weisse seite wo f5 auch nicht hilft
vom forum ausgeklickt geht alles ohne problem 

nur bei mir so ?

opera
Version: 18.0.1284.49


----------



## ZAM (21. November 2013)

Kann ich nicht reproduzieren.


----------

